# Rate your classes from best to worst



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Best: Gym
Good: Religion
Bad: Art
Worse: Comm Tech


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

Best : Maths
Good : English
Bad : sciences
Worse : physical education


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Best: Psychology
Good: Math
Bad: Swedish
Worse: Gym


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Best: World History
Good: Etymology 
Average: Computer Applications B
Bad: Spanish
Worst: Geometry


----------



## Ortelius (Aug 22, 2011)

Based on the classes I have this semester.

Best: English
Good: Spanish
Fairly good: Swedish
Bad: Physics
Worse: Math


----------



## Gattz Griffith (Apr 26, 2012)

I was new to my school this year, so all the classes I wanted were full =(

1. Honors English
2. Business Law
3. World History
4. Pre-Calculus
5. PE 9th and 10th
6. Spanish 3
7. Honors Biology

Hopefully I get the classes I want next year


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

This semester...

Best: Socials
Good: Woodwork
Bad/okay: Aviation
Worst: Earth Science, mostly because the teacher sucks at being a teacher.


----------



## chynaaGH (Jun 26, 2011)

Best: Biology
Good: Hospitality
Bad: Parenting
Worse: Math


----------



## red04 (Feb 13, 2012)

Best: Art
Good: Math
Bad: French
Worst: Gym


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Best: English
Good: Art
Bad: Statistics
Worst: History

This is purely based on the class, not the subject.


----------



## catelyn (May 13, 2012)

Best: English
Good: Art
Bad: Religion
Worst: Math


----------



## Valentine (May 17, 2012)

Best: English Language and Literature
Good: Statistics
Meh: Electricity and Magnetism
FML: Calculus


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Best: Computer Science
Good: Calculus/Physics
Medium: English/History
Bad: Spanish
Worst: Gym


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Best: Interior Design
Good: English (kinda boring)
Bad: Biology (too many things to remember >_<)
Worst: History puke)


----------



## Kittycake0011 (Mar 8, 2012)

Best: Band
Good: Econ/per fin
Bad: World History
Worse: Algebra 1


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

First is hard too choose but

Very Good - History/Weight Training
Good - English
Alright - Biology 
Really Bad - Algebra/ Math in general


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

Best: History
Good: Business
Bad: Business
Worst: Computer tech

I know, easy semester. Grade 11 will be a whole nother thing though. 
Worst:


----------



## bedroommonster (Apr 2, 2012)

Us history
Biology
Geometry
English
Health
Business essentials
Spanish


----------



## Gunter (Aug 24, 2011)

Best: Spanish, Religion
Good: Health (Most of it is common sense to me, till we get to the reproductive system ^^)
Average: English
Bad: Bio
Worst: Geometry, Suck at all math actually.


----------



## zemulis (Mar 20, 2012)

best: French

good: history

bad: chemistry

worst: English


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Best: Economics
Good: Biology/Physics/English/French
Bad: Calculus
Worst: Chemistry (Ugh, went from my best to my worst in a couple months.)


----------



## Porterdog (Sep 17, 2010)

Best - Media
Good - PE
Bad - Religion
Worst - Math


----------



## FakeWorld (Feb 21, 2012)

Biology
Spanish
Geometry 
English 
History


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

Best: English 
Good: French
Bad: Math
Worst: PE

I love english, I'm really good at writing and the class has a welcoming/warm feeling. My teacher is interesting too. French is fun and I'm good at that too. Math is terrible, I don't know many people in there and the teacher is just a *****. I never have ill feelings towards my teacher... but she... she's horrible. And PE because the people I did know transferred out and now I'm stuck in a class with 4 or 5 peppy girls....


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

My grades are incredibly mixed so this is just for my personal enjoyment/ones i dislike the least..

Favourite: Biology
Good: Pe (but really depends on what were doing and who im grouped with, if im with loads of good people its boring since I do nothing but if im with other bad people its fun )
Bad: Physics
Worst: Maths/Chemistry (im alone in both of them, they are horrible :rain)


----------



## Relay (Feb 14, 2012)

Best: Biology
Good: US History
Bad: Geometry (I like math, but I'm terrible at geometry)
Worst: Oral communications


----------



## Sikki (Jun 9, 2012)

Best: English
Good: History
Bad: Maths
Worst: Gym


----------



## Taylorshane (Mar 9, 2012)

best-history
good-art
bad-french
worst-math


----------



## matmad94 (Jun 8, 2012)

best: Environmental science
good: Biology
ok: geography
worst: chemistry


----------



## Lone Walker (Jun 19, 2012)

Best: History
Good: Math
Bad: Physics 
Worse: English


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

Best:History ,Math,Computer Science, Physics, Chemistry. (Yeah, I'm one of those guys)
Average/Relatively Good: English, French and most other classes except the ones that will be mentioned next.
Bad: Economics(Yeah, the only exact science that I just dislike so I don't focus on it)
Worst: Sports i guess. I am a good runner but I'm the worst basketball/football player on this earth.


----------



## yafit96 (Jun 27, 2012)

best- art
good- spanish
bad- math
worst- english


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

From last sem:
Best - astronomy (first year science class elective aimed at those who don't know much about math... need I say more?)
Good - aerodynamics 2 (easy class that was almost entirely a repeat from propulsion 1, pushover lecturer... it was great)
Ok-ish - guidance and control
Bad - thesis (... kill it!)


----------



## artsavesmysoul (Feb 2, 2012)

Best: Art 
Good: US History 
Bad: Gym 
Worse: Math


----------



## warewolf95 (Nov 16, 2011)

Wave TV (Announcements class) - FANTASTIC 
Spanish - horrible, I sat next to this ridiculously beautiful girl that I had a crazy crush on and it just ruined that class for me 
ENC1101 Writing - Meh, it was bad because I had a huge crush on the girl I sat next to but also great because we became good friends 
Computing For College and Career Readiness - so boring. Just let me end my day now...


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

Best: Chemistry
Good: English, Algebra II
Average: Health
Bad: History, Arabic
Worst: Religion, its REALLY boring and my teacher was a jerk


----------



## Burnt Toast (Jan 9, 2012)

Don't have a say on the "harder" courses, but here's my ratings so far:

Best: Algebra I (it is a joke for me)

Good: Biology Living Environment (this is pretty easy too)

Average/worse: History (I have had 90's in here too, but it is usually my 2nd lowest class)

Worst/horrible: Gym (the only class that I cannot make at least 90% in, it is really hard, and I have had alot of 70's in here)


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Best: Academic enrichment (I'm away from most of my jerk classmates lol)
Good: Geometry (really easy)
Bad: Biology (kinda boring, ******* classmates throw textbooks across the room when the teacher's not in and there's class discussion)
Worse: English (I used to love english but my new teacher's class discussion teaching style killed it for me)


----------



## Burnt Toast (Jan 9, 2012)

kanra said:


> Bad: Biology (kinda boring, ******* classmates throw textbooks across the room when the teacher's not in and there's class discussion)


When I did biology, I never had any of that trash. The kids were behaved in that class, but then again, that was in an honors class...


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Best: English
Good: Science
Bad: History
Worse: Math

The only reason why I'm so bad at math and history is because teachers just kill the subjects for me.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Best: English
Good: Polish
Bad: Math
Worst: PE, German, Physics, Chemistry


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Best: English
Good: Art
Bad: Math
Worse: Gym


----------



## dk321 (Mar 11, 2012)

Best: Electronics (Basically muck around and talk) Good: Physics Bad: Classics Worse: Calculus


----------



## Coldalar (Aug 5, 2012)

Best : Languages
Good : Sciences
Bad : Maths ; because of teacher, would be great without teacher
Worst : Physical education ; rather die.


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

Best: History, Art, English
Good: Law, Yoga, Spanish
Bad: Chemistry
Worse: Math (I fail nearly every test.)


----------



## Kitsongirl (Sep 6, 2011)

Best: Ceramics
Good: Spanish
Medium: Honors Chemistry
Bad: Math
Worst: A.p. Us history


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

Best: French/Art
Good: English
Bad: Chemistry
Worst: History

I'm more of a visual learner and I view the world as a puzzle. However, I do have a way with words and I language just clicks (I see french as a puzzle with words - i love it). Since history is just memorizing facts, i get mixed up and don't enjoy it...


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh jeez. We take so many subjects in Britain xD

In terms of how much I love learning it, English is the best, and maths is the worst.


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

well, my english/history classes are my worst because that is the most socializing. I'm taking drawing and graphic imaging this year though, i'll love that


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

Best: Chemistry
Good: U.S history
Bad: Speech
Worse: Algebra


----------



## Ruilaai (Aug 2, 2012)

Best : art
Good: religion
Bad: physics, chemistry
Worse: math


----------



## silvers1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Best: English and History, can't decide :L
Good: French
Average: Science
Bad: Maths
Worst: Physical Education


----------



## The Crow (Apr 17, 2012)

Best: Macroeconomics
Good: Calculus
Bad: Law studies
Worst: Government and politics


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

I only have 3 classes this semester.

Best: Health (girl I like is in this class so of course.)
Good: Film as literature (watch movies all class everyday.)
Still good: English (Average class)

I like school this semester


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Nicks485 said:


> I only have 3 classes this semester.
> 
> Best: Health (girl I like is in this class so of course.)
> Good: Film as literature (watch movies all class everyday.)
> ...


You're lucky, you get to watch movies.


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

rapidfox1 said:


> You're lucky, you get to watch movies.


I know sometimes their even good movies lol


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Best: Drawing A
Good: Professional Life Skills
Average: Biology I
Bad: Algebra II
Worst: Spanish Heritage Speakers III


----------



## maybutterfly16 (Mar 16, 2012)

Best: AP Calculus (surprisingly  )
Good: HN psychology
Bad: Public speaking 
Worst: AP Biology (it's incredibly boring and almost everyone falls asleep in this class)


----------



## SarcasmsPieceOfMind (Oct 21, 2012)

Best: orchestra
Good: Spanish
Bad: PE
Worst: science


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Best : Seminar
Good : English
Bad : French
Worst : PE


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

My rankings:

1. Psychology

2. English Composition

3. Foundations

4. Business


----------



## Brony (Aug 25, 2012)

1=best 6=worst

1 French
2 English
3 Algebra 2
4 History
5 Biology
6 Jazz band


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

jJoe said:


> My grades are incredibly mixed so this is just for my personal enjoyment/ones i dislike the least..
> 
> Favourite: Biology
> Good: Pe (but really depends on what were doing and who im grouped with, if im with loads of good people its boring since I do nothing but if im with other bad people its fun )
> ...


5 months later with a new set of subjects I have new decisions to make:

Slightly Better: Computing/Biology2/IT 
Badsychology 2/Biology 1
Worst: Psychology 1 (2 teachers in class 1 i have to sit next to people who talk and I feel really awkward :cry unlike my counterpart in the other class who has really bad sa I guess, other subjects have 2 teachers but not as much diff in bio 1 i sit alone basically too so its nice).

I know 3 subjects are even, if I bother to revise I guess biology will become best but with computing/IT I can do my own thing and google stuff so its not so bad.


----------



## ihatemoving (Aug 28, 2012)

1. music
2. history
3. math
4. physics
5. english
6. french


----------



## lady lavender (Oct 24, 2012)

Best: Algebra 2
Good: Chemistry
Bad: English
Worst: Geometry


----------



## shnbwmn (Jul 13, 2012)

Best: Biology
Good: Maths/Physics 
Bad: English (only because of orals)
Worst: Accounting (although I have improved a lot)

Based on both marks and the social side


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

ughh

best: health and social with all 3 teachers
good: critical thinking, psych with Dr B
bad: english with Mrs B
worst: english with Mr D, psych with Mr F

(man I really hate male teachers)


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Best: Art (Socially, Grades)
Good: World History (Grades)
Average: English (Grades)
Bad: Geometry, Biology (Grades)
Worst: Gym (Socially)


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

1::nwHistory
2::clapenglish
3:LOR
4:Afrikaans/probably french/spanish if ur a yank.
-10000000000000000000000:no:no:no:no:no maths


----------

